# Soundbar Not Loud Enough with Dish



## Rostoni (Apr 29, 2016)

I have a new Sony 4k Tv and new Sony soundbar. The soundbar is loud with everything except Satellite Dish. No one at Sony or Dish could help. I have the latest Monster HDMI cable connecting satellite receiver to TV. I have HDMI ARC connection between TV and Soundbar. Any internet based program (Netflix, You Tube, etc.), Blue tooth connection (with phone) or DVD player (connected to TV with HDMI) sound awesome and loud with the soundbar....but NOT satellite dish. I've tried connecting the soundbar and tv with IR digital optical cable (same result). I tried connecting sattelite receiver (hopper) directly to soundbar with IR optical cable and Aux cables (with earphone end), same result. I've turned the soundbar off, turned tv volume all the way down then turned on soundbar and used soundbar remote volume....same result. I've played with every setting with the soundbar, tv, and dish receiver. Same results. It has to be something simple. Any ideas out there? To me (and I know nothing about this stuff), when anything is connected to the sound bar...it sounds in stereo, loud, clear, etc. When satellite dish is on, the soundbar just sounds like an "extension" of the TV speakers (almost analog in nature) and has no amplified volume.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

It almost seems that you may have a issue with the HDMI on the receiver proper.

I too have a Sony 4k TV, but I use:

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDV-N8100W-Channel-Wireless-Speakers/dp/B00C27S3WG

And it works fine with a Hopper 2; sometimes too fine.

By the way, I use HDMI 1 to the Hopper and HDMI 4 to the BDV-N8100W. I do not use HDMI 2 (ARC).

My only guess here is that you may want to verify sound setting on the TV proper, as well as the DISH receiver (Audio setting). In the case of the BDV-N8100W, the TV will switch to the internal speakers if the TV "loses" connectivity to the BDV-N8100W. This sometimes happens when I go fast forward or backwards at high speeds. DISH does have issues with HDMI, on Hopper 2s.


----------



## Rostoni (Apr 29, 2016)

I too use HDMI 1 connection on TV to satellite receiver then I use HDMI 4 (ARC) from TV to soundbar. According to Sony....my 4k tv only has three sound outputs (HDMI 4, headphone jack, infrared optic cable). I've checked every setting on the TV, Soundbar and Hopper Dish...and with help of technical support. No luck. It definitely sounds like a volume output issue with the satellite receiver...however one could argue that if the TV turns up loud then the output is fine and the issue is connectivity from TV to soundbar....not sure...just using deductive logic. I've tried several different HDMI cables between the TV and soundbar...no luck. I've tried using other ports (TV and Soundbar)...no luck.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

On the Hopper, under Menu -> Settings -> Audio; I have Dolby Digital/PCM set and Volume Leveling to Enable.

If you are PCM only, that may be part of your problem.

That is pretty much, all the audio at that end.

I'm sorry, I am using HDMI 4 ARC to the BDV-N8100W, not HDMI 2. HDMI 1 is the Hopper 2.

I have a XBR55X810C, with the latest software update (last month).

On the TV I just have it set to automatic; so it goes to the BDV-N8100W first, then goes to the internal speaker.

I found, after I connected everything up, the TV found the BDV-N8100W the first time.

Oh, one more thing, for whatever reason, decent sound comes in over 50 on the volume meter fro both internal and the BDV-N8100W. I found, with my set up 52 - 62, works best; your hearing and room may vary. But if you are showing a meter less than 45 it is not very loud. And whatever you do not go much beyond 65; it gets loud quick.

I have one OTA sub-channel which needs a boost to 68, but everything else is fine around 55 - 62; depending on the channel, the sound output format, etc.


----------

